

Unaired Big Bang theory test pilot - s00e00 - mrud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpUeOZ1c_W4

======
mrud
Part 2 - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMvfnEKIScc>

Part 3 - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsIvok67JRE>

